# Looking for an advanced QiGong book



## Haswell (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all, I am new here and I could use some help on what to do next.

For the past four years I've been going through Lam Kam Chuen books, The Way of Energy and The Way of Power.  Both of which are excellent and I have really helped me.  I sleep a lot deeper and I rarely getting tired.  

Now that I've gone through the The Way of Power, I am just at a crossroads on what to do next.

Should I hold the positions that I've learned for longer, or should I get a new book to go through?

These are the books that I am currently looking at purchasing:

Shaolin Qi Gong: Energy in Motion - Shi Xinggui
Instant Health: The Shaolin Qigong Workout For Longevity - Shifu Yan Lei
Iron Shirt Chi Kung - Mantak Chia


----------



## mograph (Aug 19, 2013)

Strictly speaking, Master Lam's terrific books cover Yiquan, also known as Dachengchuan ... although it could be said that Yiquan is a kind of Qigong if you soften the boundaries that I just erected.  Anyway, if you were to choose the other books you mentioned, you would be taking a slightly different path. There's nothing wrong with that; it may be the right one for you. Or you may be able to integrate both into your practice!

If you want to continue in the Yiquan vein, consider JP Lau's _Yiquan Beginner's Guide_. It is probably best worked through slowly, since this kind of art is best progressed by increasing your attention more deeply into your body over time. In other words, pick an exercise, and do it over and over as you gradually direct your attention deeper and deeper into smaller corners of your body as you attempt to find unity. 

But, as many will correctly say, you can make the best progress with an instructor who can test your force (and structure) and allow you to realign yourself into the positions to best resist that force with body unity by distributing that force. I'm talking subtleties here: it's really a game of millimetres. Good luck!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 19, 2013)

books I can think of, other than the ones you already listed are 

The Root of Chinese Qigong by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming

It is pretty good and I look at it as more of a Qigong Text Book


There is another book that is pretty good that is based in Shanxi Xingyiquan is

Xing Yi Nei Gong: Xing Yi Health Maintenance and Internal Strength Development by Dan Miller and Tim Cartmell

And there is always Plum Publications

Qigong books


----------



## Haswell (Aug 20, 2013)

Major thanks guys!

I'll reply back with what book(s) I decide to go with.

Thanks again!


----------



## oaktree (Aug 20, 2013)

I second recommend jwing mings work. 
 Not a how to book but a great reference.
Qigong empowerment is also a great book. 
Master liang really put alot of work into it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 21, 2013)

oaktree said:


> Qigong empowerment is also a great book.
> Master liang really put alot of work into it.



I have been wondering about that book, thanks. I shall add it to my reading list.


----------



## StandingZen (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi,

Good that you have managed to benefit from the mentioned books.

Reading is fine and can be a very good addition to learning in person, but I would recommend that you find a teacher that can help you with what you are experiencing.

Holding a position longer and longer should not be the end goal of zhan zhuang..

Good luck with your training and effort.

Soren


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 30, 2013)

In addition to those mentioned, I'd also recommend Jan Diepersloot's "Warriors of Stillness" and "The Tao of Yiquan".  They start out at the beginner level, but may cover or explain something you might have missed in the other books.


----------

